# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Canon 5d mark 2 (комплект)

## Strith

Тушка, родная коробка, зарядка, флешка 32гб, два акумулятора, ремень. - 9000 грн.
Отдельно есть 40мм f 2.8. - 3900 грн.

----------

